# Moving to Saudi Arabia



## Dij66 (5 mo ago)

Hi, I have been offered a job in Saudi and will look to start within the next six weeks. As you can imagine i have tons of questions but priority at the moment is tax and banking. I am a UK citizen although I have been living and working in Malta for the past 12 months. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## saifiskillslamabad (5 mo ago)

I am also a Saudi citizen good for you to be here and have you a good experience.


----------

